# Caramel Albino



## Aqua_jeeper (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi looking at expanding into Ball pythons as well as growing the Boa collection, anyway I like the caramel albinos can anyone help with the below?

Caramel albino (Havnt seen any about, any idea of expected cost?)
100% het x 100% het (what % of babys am i likely to get?)
What would a caramel albino spider be called? (or is it just caramel albino spider!!:lol2

Cheers


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

Aqua_jeeper said:


> Hi looking at expanding into Ball pythons as well as growing the Boa collection, anyway I like the caramel albinos can anyone help with the below?
> 
> Caramel albino (Havnt seen any about, any idea of expected cost?) 1200-2000 i think depending on weights and sex etc. Have a search through classifieds
> 100% het x 100% het (what % of babys am i likely to get?) 50% Caramel Albino and 50% Normal
> ...


Think Thats Right Lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Het to het you'd have a 25% chance per egg of a Caramel Albino. That means in a clutch of four eggs you could get all caramel albinos, all normals or anything in between.

Be aware that certain lines of caramel albino are known to have a high rate of kinked hatchlings.


----------



## Aqua_jeeper (Aug 17, 2009)

> Be aware that certain lines of caramel albino are known to have a high rate of kinked hatchlings.


Cheers for that, never knew that! Would you expect the ones sold by Crystal Palace to be ok or would any pair be a gamble?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't know whether Crystal Palace's are from the line that's thought to be free of kinks or not. That would be something to ask Darren at CPR, because he knows where he's sourced them from.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

As far as im aware no line of caramel albinos has been found to be completely kink free yet (big yet, i really do hope someone does). You can decrease your chances of producing a kinked caramel by not breeding them visual morph to visual morph as this produces a higher likelyhood of kinks. So breed visual to het or as you plan to het to het.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Aqua_jeeper said:


> Hi looking at expanding into Ball pythons as well as growing the Boa collection, anyway I like the caramel albinos can anyone help with the below?
> 
> Caramel albino (Havnt seen any about, any idea of expected cost?) CB 09's £1400+
> 100% het x 100% het (what % of babys am i likely to get?) 25% normal, 50% het (classed as 66% hets), 25% caramel albino... all, chance per egg
> ...


...............


----------



## Aqua_jeeper (Aug 17, 2009)

> What would a caramel albino spider be called? (or is it just caramel albino spider!!:lol2 if someones got one, they're keeping it quiet...


Haha thought so :2thumb:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

The Caramel Spider was hatched a month or so back by Garrick DeMeyer I believe, not all that impressive as a baby to be honest, maybe it will colour up better as it ages.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

oakelm said:


> As far as im aware no line of caramel albinos has been found to be completely kink free yet (big yet, i really do hope someone does). You can decrease your chances of producing a kinked caramel by not breeding them visual morph to visual morph as this produces a higher likelyhood of kinks. So breed visual to het or as you plan to het to het.


What about the Ultramel?


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

from what ive read . caramel visual to visual breedings are what throws up the kinks . 

i also dont think its quite as common as people make out . 

dave from scales and tails has a proven male for sale 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/378573-caramel-albino-royal-python-proven.html


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> What about the Ultramel?


Honestly havent looked into the ultramel myself so dont know about them, still prefer the caramel albino.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

oakelm said:


> Honestly havent looked into the ultramel myself so dont know about them, still prefer the caramel albino.


From what I can gather, ultramels are caramel albinos, just a specific line. I remember Darren saying on the forum a while back that the line is free from kinks.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Ultramels are a different mutation to Caramels, similar but do bear differences (much like Cinnamons and Black Pastels).

Ultramels are also known to be the same mutation as the Crider Line Caramels (which are visually different to Caramels) and the VPI Burgundy Albinos.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Ultramels are a different mutation to Caramels, similar but do bear differences (much like Cinnamons and Black Pastels).
> 
> Ultramels are also known to be the same mutation as the Crider Line Caramels (which are visually different to Caramels) and the VPI Burgundy Albinos.


dave, can you conjure up some pics of a burgundy, and an albino version ???
have heard about them, never seen either...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Ultramels are a different mutation to Caramels, similar but do bear differences (much like Cinnamons and Black Pastels).


Are ultramels allelic to Caramel Albino, same as Cinnamon is allelic to Black Pastel?


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Ultramels are a different mutation to Caramels, similar but do bear differences (much like Cinnamons and Black Pastels).
> 
> Ultramels are also known to be the same mutation as the Crider Line Caramels (which are visually different to Caramels) and the VPI Burgundy Albinos.


Ah, I see. Thankyou for clarifying! : victory:



alan1 said:


> dave, can you conjure up some pics of a burgundy, and an albino version ???
> have heard about them, never seen either...


Here is a pic of a 'burgundy albino', not sure if it's related to the 'burgundy' or if they're the same thing: (scroll down tot he bottom of the page) 

TOFFEE Ball PROVEN - Page 5 - Ball-Pythons.net Forums


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

midori said:


> TOFFEE Ball PROVEN - Page 5 - Ball-Pythons.net Forums


Or even on here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/386708-toffee-ball-proven.html

although I'm not sure Toffee and Burgendy Albino are the same thing?


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Blackecho said:


> Or even on here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/386708-toffee-ball-proven.html
> 
> although I'm not sure Toffee and Burgendy Albino are the same thing?


 
There's no pic of the burgundy albino on that link though?! :whistling2:

The link I posted shows a picture of the adult toffee ball, an adult candy and VPI's burgundy albino at the bottom of the page. All three are similar to each other, whether they are the same thign remains to be proven, I suppose.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Apologies :blush:


----------

